
Ask HN: Why do threads disappear? - J-dawg
A thread I was following (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11559612) has disappeared from &#x27;Ask HN&#x27;.<p>Currently there are several stories on the first and second pages of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;ask that are both older and have fewer points than that thread.<p>I was only able to find it from my &#x27;saved stories&#x27; page.<p>How does this happen?
======
detaro
In this specific case, I assume people flagged it, which sent it far down the
ranking.

In general, the ranking algorithm has a bunch of (not precisely documented)
other inputs against spam and flamewars which also can change the ranking from
the expected value.

~~~
greenyoda
If I remember correctly, the ranking algorithm penalizes stories that have
more comments than upvotes.

